

How to get through the Great FireWall of China - hellspecial

Any one of you can provide some method to get through the great firewall of Chinese government?<p>And I've tried "tor", but it appears not to work well !
======
ryanteo
Hi, I think you need to use a commercial VPN as most of the free ones have
been blocked.

------
boyter
<http://anonymouse.org/> worked pretty well most of the time I was there.

The best option though is get a cheap VPS and install your own proxy on it.

------
garply
The default tor gateways have been blocked, you need a tor bridge. A faster
solution is to set up a server outside the mainland and set up an ssh tunnel
or a VPN server on it.

------
Concours
<http://www.serversproxy.org>

------
c1sc0
Commercial VPN, I'm using Freedur now

